# What's the proper way of doing a covid leave?



## FrankM0421 (May 9, 2021)

Caught a cough\cold\body ache thing from my wife & kid that tested negative.  Can't call HR since it's the weekend.  Getting the test done today but idk what all I need to do.  I remember someone at work telling me theirs a number I need to call and they handle handle everything?


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 9, 2021)

I would call store and speak with a Team lead they may know what to do.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 9, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I would call store and speak with a Team lead they may know what to do.




Last time I called out sick even though was for a day my OM told me to get a covid test\contact HR about it.  They either don't know the procedure or just pretend to remain ignorant.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 9, 2021)

COVID-19 - Covid leave question
					

I’m getting conflicting information from my store HRTM and the Target Benefits hotline.  Hoping someone who’s been there done that can break the tie.  Yesterday my husband tested positive for Covid.  The rest of the household (me included) took a rapid test and it came back negative.  I have a...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




scroll to hardlinesmaster’s post, I think that’s what you need.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 10, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> COVID-19 - Covid leave question
> 
> 
> I’m getting conflicting information from my store HRTM and the Target Benefits hotline.  Hoping someone who’s been there done that can break the tie.  Yesterday my husband tested positive for Covid.  The rest of the household (me included) took a rapid test and it came back negative.  I have a...
> ...




I was finally able to find the info in the LOA section on targetpayandbenefits.com just incase someone else needs that info it's there.

"Emergency Response Leave Two –Ill/Symptomatic or Confirmed Case of COVID-19 This leave is a paid leave for team members who are experiencing symptoms or have a confirmed case of COVID-19. Medical documentation is required. Who’s eligible: All team members, including team members with less than 90 days of service and seasonal team members. Pay: Pay for team members who are ill will show as Emergency Leave and will pay at 100 percent on their paychecks. Length: As directed by the provider or per CDC recommendations. How to request: Team member (or HR) should request this leave through Target Leave and Disability. The leave can be requested in the following ways:  Leave Pro Self Service on targetpayandbenefits.com (preferred method).  1. Log in to targetpayandbenefits.com  2. Scroll down to the gray “Resources” box and click on “Manage Leave of Absence”.  3. Click “Plan a Leave”  4. Choose “Other”  5. Scroll down to “Personal or Family Health”  6. Select “Emergency Response Leave 2” from the drop down  Call the Target Leave and Disability team at 800-828-5850.  Email targetleaveanddisability@reedgroup.com. Include team member name and team member number, effective dates of the leave and reason for the leave. Provider documentation should be attached to the email. Documentation required: The team member will need to provide Target Leave and Disability documentation of the illness (e.g. note from their provider or the testing facility) for the leave to be approved and pay issued. Pay will not be issued until appropriate documentation has been received. Return from Leave: Target Leave and Disability team will return the team member back to work based on direction by the medical provider or CDC guidelines. "



Looks like it's a minimum of 2 weeks even if the results are negative.


----------

